

When Making Life Decisions... - senorstumps
http://www.trevormckendrick.com/life-decisions/

======
Lenad
And also take a moment to pause and ask yourself why other people want that
thing for you. You may be missing something.

Often people around you like parents or siblings only want to help you, I
totally agree that theirs opinions is not necessarily the good ones but you
should also try to understand them

~~~
senorstumps
Agreed that they might want what's best for you.

But only because someone wants you to be happy, doesn't mean they know what
will make _you_ happy, e.g. religious parents wanting their children to
embrace the same beliefs.

~~~
Lenad
I completely agree with you. You should understand them (because of their
religious belief in your example) but not necessarily follow their advice

~~~
senorstumps
Thanks by the way for the comment on my blog. Much appreciated.

